# United Wildlife Cooperative is up!



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Fellow Sportsmen,

It gives me great pleasure to announce that the United Wildlife Cooperative is finally off the ground and running! Our website is complete (but is a work in progress 8) ) and we already have on the ground projects in the works!

The UWC represents all of those who care about our wildlife. There are so, so many issues going on that it's really tough to get the scoop on the truth, in front of and behind the scenes: The UWC gives us all a venue to find those things out!

I am proud to be associated with the outstanding individuals who got this organization off the ground. We all look forward to representing your concerns, and will strive to keep alive and well the heritage that we all enjoy!

We are in the midst of a membership drive (It's free to join up!  ) so please visit our site and see what we are all about! *http://www.unitedwildlifecooperative.org*

We appreciate your support and thank you all for taking the time and effort to become concerned advocates of our wildlife! See you on the MOUNTAIN!

Perry Hanks


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: United Wildlife Cooperative is a up!*

Congrats guys and good work


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: United Wildlife Cooperative is a up!*

Already joined, and thanks for getting this started!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

all done.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

If I already joined up on face book do I need to rejoin?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

ramrod said:


> If I already joined up on face book do I need to rejoin?


Yeah, the face book page is not connected to the site, so you need to go there to enter your membership information. Thank you!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't forget to make a donation and be entered into a *FREE bear hunt* for 2, courtesy of Wild Idaho Outfitters (http://www.wildidahooutfitters.com/Bear_Hunts.aspx) !! and a host of other prizes! Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Don't forget to make a donation and be entered into a *FREE bear hunt* for 2, courtesy of Wild Idaho Outfitters (http://www.wildidahooutfitters.com/Bear_Hunts.aspx) !! Thanks! :mrgreen:


Done!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

done and done.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Not that is was my motivation to donate because I think agree or disagree on any given issue you guys will do your best to fight for the majority of big game hunters. 

Is the bear hunt for 2 bears or 1? My apologies for the stupid question.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

2 hunters, 2 bears each.

Thanks IB.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> Is the bear hunt for 2 bears or 1? My apologies for the stupid question.


It's for 2 bears. Of the Iron subspecies of brown bear :O•-:

Joined up! I am sure united we will do a lot of good for our sport.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Joined. Great job getting this up and running.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much for all the support guys! Let's keep it going!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok folks, we have planned our first project. We will be cleaning up public lands south of Saratoga Springs in Utah County. The area known as *Soldier* Pass Road, which is a dirt road connecting the west side of Utah Lake to the Cedar Valley. To get there, exit I-15 at Pioneer Crossing (exit 278), go West on Pioneer Crossing to SR-68 (Redwood Road), go South on SR-68, there will be balloons at the turnoff. We will be meeting Saturday March 26, 2011 at 0900. We'll be working for 4-5 hours. Please bring gloves, shovels, rakes, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile  . There is a large amount of garbage that people have been shooting for years. The area is home to Mule Deer, Antelope, Chuckars, and many other small critters. The land is all public, and is commonly used for shooting, fourwheeling, dirtbiking, hunting, mountain biking and many other outdoor sports. The United Wildlife Cooperative will be supplying refreshments, drinks etc. You may want to pack a sandwich. Please come out and join us, look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> *Guardsmans Pass Road*


I believe that is called Soldier Pass Road...

What else is UWC?...I don't get it.. :?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Whoops, yah, fixed it...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

.45 said:


> > *Guardsmans Pass Road*
> 
> 
> I believe that is called Soldier Pass Road...
> ...


It's really simple...we lobby for the masses. We add balance to a system where the majority has a very small voice. We will ask our members what they want then lobby for them at RAC meetings, Wildlife Board meetings, and at the legislature level.

Can you imagine the power a message would carry if we stood up at a WB meeting and said we spoke for 20,000 sportsmen?

Its a cooperative. A collaboration of sportsmen.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> > *Guardsmans Pass Road*
> 
> 
> I believe that is called Soldier Pass Road...
> ...


It became obvious to me that the public is not being herd after the WB's last decision to go with Option 2. There was a survey done showing an overwhelming amount of people just wanted to hunt. Biologist told the WB that option 2 would not do anything to help out the deer anymore than the current plan, yet they still implemented option 2. Against the wishes of the masses, against what the biologist told them. I was so angry and felt so helpless that is when I noticed a group of guys starting to gather to fight the fight. I just recently signed up for BOU, but that is about as much involvement in groups as I have had since helping organize UWC. I wanted to get my hands dirty, I wanted to actually do something instead of whining all the time like I was doing.

This group is composed of guys just like me, average joes who just want to make a difference. We need a voice for the average joes. We have done everything in our power to try and structure our org as to not become a beast that we are fighting. We are not just fighting just for Deer, we plan on trying to be involved in all aspects of outdoor activities. We want to educate people, let them make their own decisions after looking over all the information. We want to be able to allow members to get their hands dirty, with service projects, (see USMARINED posts). I guess to answer your question .45, we are a bunch of average joes that are fed up with the current system and we decided to do something about it. We have been out talking with people and it is amazing how many folks out there have been looking for something like UWC. If you have anymore questions, please feel free to send me a message, call me or email me or any of the other board members. We want to be as transparent as possible.

Jeremy Hanson
[email protected]

P.S. I also want to make it clear we are not "anti" any group. I have been seeing those rumors being spread already and I wanted to make it clear. We will certainly disagree with groups from time to time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

There is a good chance I may donate the use of my truck with a trailer, tarp and sideboards to haul debris to the dump. Unless you guy's have already made arrangements with the county or BLM. I believe this is a county road.....

I'd kind of like to have a chance to meet this group and see if I can figure it all out....see if they know how to coffee..  

Being in a 'Greenbelt' area with some private and some BLM property's I would suspect the area may be getting loaded up with grazing sheep. A few sheep camps have started to move in, so it may be something to keep an eye on. 

Let me know if I can bring the trailer...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> There is a good chance I may donate the use of my truck with a trailer, tarp and sideboards to haul debris to the dump. Unless you guy's have already made arrangements with the county or BLM. I believe this is a county road.....
> 
> I'd kind of like to have a chance to meet this group and see if I can figure it all out....see if they know how to coffee..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, I will have to see where we are at with equipment and whatnot. Also thanks for the heads up on the sheep. Hell if there is sheep there we may even be able to get fixed blade to show up.  :lol: :mrgreen: I would love to finally meet you in person!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

.45 said:


> There is a good chance I may donate the use of my truck with a trailer, tarp and sideboards to haul debris to the dump. Unless you guy's have already made arrangements with the county or BLM. I believe this is a county road.....
> 
> I'd kind of like to have a chance to meet this group and see if I can figure it all out*....see if they know how to coffee*..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info .45, and for your offer!

Now as to the coffee, don't hold my mudd against the group, I make it very black, very strong, and very hot! :mrgreen:  But you're more than welcome to bring an extra shovel to scoop it down! :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

And I share coffee with Perry. No contaminants, just a whole lotta water and coffee.

See you there!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Tree, I'm signed up. Getting info for supporting role as well. Keep me posted.
Lance


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

.45- Feel free to bring your truck and trailer. We should have a dumpster on hand provided by the BLM if all goes right. Beings as dumpsters don't move to easily, trucks and such will be helpful in getting trash from its resting place to the dumpster.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be there. Glad to see you guys up and running!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Ok folks, we have planned our first project. We will be cleaning up public lands south of Saratoga Springs in Utah County. The area known as *Soldier* Pass Road, which is a dirt road connecting the west side of Utah Lake to the Cedar Valley. To get there, exit I-15 at Pioneer Crossing (exit 278), go West on Pioneer Crossing to SR-68 (Redwood Road), go South on SR-68, there will be balloons at the turnoff. We will be meeting Saturday March 26, 2011 at 0900. We'll be working for 4-5 hours. Please bring gloves, shovels, rakes, and anything else you think might be useful, including your smile  . There is a large amount of garbage that people have been shooting for years. The area is home to Mule Deer, Antelope, Chuckars, and many other small critters. The land is all public, and is commonly used for shooting, fourwheeling, dirtbiking, hunting, mountain biking and many other outdoor sports. The United Wildlife Cooperative will be supplying refreshments, drinks etc. You may want to pack a sandwich. Please come out and join us, look forward to seeing you all there!


That sounds like a great idea. I shoot out there with my brother and friends quite a bit and know what you mean about all the junk. I will try to make it out. Can I bring some scouts?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Done!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I will be there. Glad to see you guys up and running!


Pro....you can ride with me._ Somebody_ needs to _shout out orders and supervise_, and 4 eyes are better than two.. _(O)_


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Joined and done...Kinda skiddish around bears...lol
I will be at the project as well!!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> *It's really simple...we lobby for the masses.* We add balance to a system where the majority has a very small voice. We will ask our members what they want then lobby for them at RAC meetings, Wildlife Board meetings, and at the legislature level.
> 
> *Can you imagine the power a message would carry if we stood up at a WB meeting and said we spoke for 20,000 sportsmen?
> *
> Its a cooperative. A collaboration of sportsmen.


Not to sound like a jerk....but you guys already sound like every other Sportsman Group out there.....Do you really think that what *YOU* guys do speak for the masses?? That is what *EVERY* group says~ :roll: :roll:

Also....do you have 20,000 members??

I can see this group turning into a carbon copy of every other group out there....you start off with great intentions...wanting to do something good....and then greed will settle in. You have a group of guys that you say are speaking for the MASSES....but I know lots of people that already do not agree with you guys. :shock: :shock: :shock:

I commend you for trying.....but I see you turning into just like the others...and from some posts I have read already...it is going to happen sooner than later!~

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > *It's really simple...we lobby for the masses.* We add balance to a system where the majority has a very small voice. We will ask our members what they want then lobby for them at RAC meetings, Wildlife Board meetings, and at the legislature level.
> ...


Thanks for your voicing your concerns. It is natural to be skeptical, it is human nature. No we don't have 20,000 members and you are right there are people that don't agree with us. I hope that through our actions people will like what they see, once again thanks for your concerns and please check out the website, we have tried really hard to address the common questions we get or email any of us or [email protected].


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

mm73- You can absolutely bring scouts, bring family, bring whoever you like. The more the merrier, and we would absolutely love to see youth get involved.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

So are you guys going to have banquets and stuff or where are the funds coming from.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

pheaz said:


> So are you guys going to have banquets and stuff or where are the funds coming from.


Sure pheaz, we plan on doing some banquets, etc. Our hope is that the majority of our operating capital will come from donations. Would you like to make one? :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

When it proves not a be another SFW B.S. Count me in. I have already been down that road before.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

here's what I gather about the new Co-op..

A group of guys that feel like recent and upcoming management strategies are not
what the " majority " or "average hunters " want to see happen....

Against the 2012 deer herd management plans because of the increase to the buck to doe ratio..

Against reductions for L/E elk permits, Because hunting trophy bulls on limited entry cuts into
opportunity,,,,,275 bulls are good enough.

Want to change the whole " board " process, And VERY unhappy with SFW, want to voice agest them..

I think I'm about to KISS this forum good bye.........For a while any way.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> here's what I gather about the new Co-op..
> 
> A group of guys that feel like recent and upcoming management strategies are not
> what the " majority " or "average hunters " want to see happen....
> ...


......Or you guys could go to the website and read what we are really about! :mrgreen: :lol: Nice try goofy.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Also....do you have 20,000 members??


I think the website could grow pretty fast to get 20,000 members using the power of 3 scale, where everyone tells 3 people and they each tell 3 people and so forth.

Goofy you didn't describe the group, but you should stick around.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Also....do you have 20,000 members??
> 
> 
> I think the website could grow pretty fast to get 20,000 members using the power of 3 scale, where everyone tells 3 people and they each tell 3 people and so forth.
> ...


I should have mentioned that also, I don't want to see Goofy go away. We may not agree on much, but he is a great addition to this forum, I truly mean that.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> here's what I gather about the new Co-op..
> 
> A group of guys that feel like recent and upcoming management strategies are not
> what the " majority " or "average hunters " want to see happen....
> ...


So what are your thoughts on what Goofy has posted that you are against then.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there. Glad to see you guys up and running!
> ...


Sounds good! 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> here's what I gather about the new Co-op..
> 
> A group of guys that feel like recent and upcoming management strategies are not
> what the " majority " or "average hunters " want to see happen....Actually, there have been many that of been unhappy for years now. When I first started visiting the old DWR site there was talk/attempts to get a group up and running. That was back in early 2006, FIVE years ago.
> ...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm willing to pick up some garbage. I have two hands, two feet and I hate garbage..

I'd also like to find out a little more about ole' UWC and meet some of you guys.


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

Stick around goofy give muley73 the boot.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Ill try my hardest to make it to the project. I want to help out anyway possible.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

sawsman said:


> I'm willing to pick up some garbage. I have two hands, two feet and I hate garbage..
> 
> I'd also like to find out a little more about ole' UWC and meet some of you guys.


Thanks sawsman! It will be great to meet you and put a face to a name. And don't worry about jahan, he is a hulking figure of a man unlike us mere mortals, but he is a real pussycat once you get to know him! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to pick up some garbage. I have two hands, two feet and I hate garbage..
> ...


Just so you know, I am really not an angry monkey in real life. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

proutdoors said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > here's what I gather about the new Co-op..
> ...


I hope that these are not my answers


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > here's what I gather about the new Co-op..
> ...


My thoughts are that goofy's post was very divisive.

We do not want to change the whole board process, we would like to see some changes made. The details of what are still being considered.

We do not want to turn limited entry units into what goofy described. We want them to be a reflection of public desire. If 90% of the public wants LE units managed for 12 year old bulls, we will support that.

We do not want to be a voice "against" SFW. If our membership opinion falls in favor or against SFW agenda, we will support it.

Getting your information from goofy about UWC is like asking a 6 year old the best way to harness molecular energy from a compost pile.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I encourage the UWC to post their By-laws on their website. Maybe they already have and I'm just not seeing it. Definitely a different sort of organization - unlike anything else in the state.

This is a *critical* time for Utah's wildlife and for what remains of our hunting heritage. Active involvement of the public is absolutely essential and I doubt there's a single member of the Wildlife Board that would refute that statement. And those who think Option 2 is the salvation of Utah's deer herds might do well to consider what happens next if we, the people, don't get actively involved.

So any effort to increase public involvement in wildlife management deserves support. The DWR is very straight-forward in stating, "_Remember, there is strength in numbers. If you really want to get the RAC's attention, ask others who share your ideas or opinions to come with you to meetings_."

If we expect the 7 men of the Wildlife Board to make sound management decisions, then don't we need to help them do that?

Bottom line - either we step up, right now, or we let the "industry" do what neither PETA, the USHS nor wolves could do...end DIY public hunting in the state of Utah. We've already given up so much.

I'm sure the "industry" boys will disagree.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > goofy elk said:
> ...


So are you for or against reducing LE elk tags. It would take 90%of the public to want LE units managed for older bulls for UWC to support?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, my point was that when it comes to social issues, we aspire to be a reflection of the public and their wants. Meaning, if 90% of limited entry hunters want 12 year old age objectives, we would support 90% of the units being managed as such. It's a facetious example.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> So are you for or against reducing LE elk tags. It would take 90%of the public to want LE units managed for older bulls for UWC to support?


What do you think pheaz? Should the masses be heard on issue of raising elk age objectives? What if the public is 60/40 in favor of leaving the age objectives where they are...what should happen in your view?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > So are you for or against reducing LE elk tags. It would take 90%of the public to want LE units managed for older bulls for UWC to support?
> ...


The kicker is; the DWR did a survey right before the elk committee drafted their recommendations. The survey was for the most part IGNORED! The majority were happy with the existing age classes, so of course the logical course of action was to raise the age classes................


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BULLSNOT-I think a full state poll should be taken to find the answer. I have hunted sheds pretty hard for quite some time. And I can say the mass quality in the last 5 years has taken a dive. In my OPINION a LE unit should have good quality animals. So yes I would support a massive tag cut over opportunity but thats my OPINION.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Pro- I would say the division needs to send a poll in the mail. Not everyone watches the DWR website (myself included) The MAJORITY probably being the ones that want opportunity over quality I would assume. AGAIN MY OPINION


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's an accurate opinion. That's the problem. The ones that aren't die hards never speak up or show up, but they still own the animals and opportunity just as much as us year round loonies that show up and get heard.

Even the mail surveys get looked over all the time. It's a huge task trying to get even a portion of the surveys back.

Make it mandatory before you can apply for a tag. A 5 minute survey is not too much to ask from sportsmen. Then we'll have accurate, irrefutable data to move forward with. ****, what the hell would we argue about on here?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Pro- I would say the division needs to send a poll in the mail. Not everyone watches the DWR website (myself included) The MAJORITY probably being the ones that want opportunity over quality I would assume.


The poll was conducted by the DWR, they sent out questionnaires based on certain criteria. I didn't make the cut, but the sample pool seemed to satisfy the elk committee. You are making a flawed conclusion, IMHO, by thinking hunters are either for opportunity OR quality. I think it is more likely that the majority fall in between the two. Having SOME quality areas, while also allowing for MORE opportunity through various means. Not every LE unit needs to be managed for 'world class' bulls. The Wasatch is home to the second biggest elk herd in the state, it would be a shame to manage it as strictly a 'trophy' unit. It is close to where MOST of the hunters in Utah reside, it is a large unit, it has lots of elk, and even with the number of permits issued it holds B&C class bulls on it. Same goes for the Manti unit. There are ways you could maintain, or even increase 'quality' w/o upping the harvest age objectives. You could issue a higher percentage of permits to primitive weapons, like what they did on the Wasatch last fall. You could more the season dates around. You could close more roads/trails to motorized traffic. Raising harvest ages will NOT result in bigger bulls, not while issuing spike permits and having the rifle hunt in mid-September. There are bulls over the age of 12 being harvested on several units on a yearly basis now, how much older do we 'need' bulls to get?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> BULLSNOT-I think a full state poll should be taken to find the answer. I have hunted sheds pretty hard for quite some time. And I can say the mass quality in the last 5 years has taken a dive. In my OPINION a LE unit should have good quality animals. So yes I would support a massive tag cut over opportunity but thats my OPINION.


I understand what you're saying but my question to you is should the state listen to the majority on this issue in your opinion?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think it's an accurate opinion. That's the problem. The ones that aren't die hards never speak up or show up, but they still own the animals and opportunity just as much as us year round loonies that show up and get heard.
> 
> Even the mail surveys get looked over all the time. It's a huge task trying to get even a portion of the surveys back.
> 
> Make it mandatory before you can apply for a tag. A 5 minute survey is not too much to ask from sportsmen. Then we'll have accurate, irrefutable data to move forward with. **** what the hell would we argue about on here?


+1 or even make it mandatory. As everyone is required to take a survey at the end of the hunt.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

BULLSNOT-As long as the majority is truely the majority. And not just the selected few


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> As long as the majority is truely the majority. And not just the selected few


Sincerely that is what we are trying to accomplish....it will take some time though.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

proutdoors said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Pro- I would say the division needs to send a poll in the mail. Not everyone watches the DWR website (myself included) The MAJORITY probably being the ones that want opportunity over quality I would assume.
> ...


Pro I agree with what you are saying. But at what point is issuing to many spike tags to many. I wouldn't even dare guess how many spike tags on the Wasatch. I have never seemed to ever see the limit. This is where the larger part of the problem starts. AGAIN MY OPINION


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW, I am impressed with the comments being generated by this 'new movement'! As has been stated, the only way change can be brought about is by those of us who sit back and rant, actually get up and do something. 

JOIN THE UNITED WILDLIFE COOPERATIVE AND LET YOU VOICE BE HEARD.......


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> WOW, I am impressed with the comments being generated by this 'new movement'! As has been stated, the only way change can be brought about is by those of us who sit back and rant, actually get up and do something.
> 
> JOIN THE UNITED WILDLIFE COOPERATIVE AND LET YOU VOICE BE HEARD.......


+1,000,000


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I joined with hopes that as a non resident I would be able to help in some way. Our group has hunted in Utah starting back in 1971. We as hunters have the largest army in the USA and we need to stand together. This organization sounds as if it may be the answer.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much Art, you're a good man, we appreciate your support! You're right, the more hunters become pro-active and informed, the better decisions they can make, let alone the impact they can have on wildlife management.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

ut1031 said:


> WOW, I am impressed with the comments being generated by this 'new movement'! As has been stated, the only way change can be brought about is by those of us who sit back and rant, actually get up and do something.
> 
> JOIN THE UNITED WILDLIFE COOPERATIVE AND LET YOU VOICE BE HEARD.......


I joined because I have long feared that hunting is becoming a pursuit of the elite - a "rich man's sport" as some call it, although I have never really considered hunting to be a "sport". I see it more as a tradition, one that stretches back to the dawn of time. I see it as the timeless art of self-reliance that helped our ancestors to feed their families, and that fathers passed on to their sons, and that is where my focus lies when it comes to hunting. I am not a rich man, and I am also not someone who has the luxury of spending every weekend pursuing my hobbies. Most weekends my time is spoken for by others, mainly by my family. But it is the family tradition of hunting that I am most interested in seeing preserved, and that I desperately want to be able to pass on to my sons. I don't begrudge anyone the thrill and challenge that comes from the pursuit of "trophy" animals, but I feel that the obsession with trophies is what is pushing hunting more and more towards the elite, and away from its family traditions. It is the reason we have game management policies like age objectives and special interest groups like SFW. It is the reason scenes like the family deer camp may soon become a thing of the past. It is also the reason that we have poachers. People would not risk the penalties of poaching if they were just doing it for the meat, and if they were that desperate for food there would be no crime in it anyway. I will step down off of my soapbox now. I just hope UWC shares some of my ideals, and if it does I will lend it my full support. Thank you.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I really like your thoughts mm73 and share your views. 

I think it's a good thing to have some trophy units as we do today but I also think it's good to have some units for guys that just like to get out hunt in a way that sustains the resource for future generations. I also think the size of those programs should match the demand of each. I think that through this type of collaboration everyone can get what they want. I can only hope we can all find ways to see others views, whether we agree with them or not, and try to find ways to share the resource in a healthy way.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

One question: Is UWC going to apply for conservation permits as part of the organizations funding?

The answer given will determine rather I get involved or run like he!!.....Big


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nope! The UWC will not be applying for conservation tags.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Nope! The UWC will not be applying for conservation tags.


If that is true, then I will throw my hat in the ring, but should that change all bets are off!
Big


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

In my opinion the conservation permit program and the cooperative wildlife management hunting units are setting a bad president for the very thing most of us are fighting against…the rich man game with public property. It is time that these programs are revised or end all together.

Big


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bigbr said:


> One question: Is UWC going to apply for conservation permits as part of the organizations funding?
> 
> The answer given will determine rather I get involved or run like he!!.....Big


I attended the first meeting this group held. It was unanimous that the group NEVER get involved in the CPP. If the group every jumps the shark and sells it's soul and goes down this certain path of corruption, I will be as adamant in opposition to it as I am of the current groups that have succumbed to the allure of easy money.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I might have missed this somewhere in the thread, but when is the drawing for the hunts? I would love to win!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

So far JuddCT your chances are pretty good. We haven't had a ton of people donate for a chance at the hunt. We'll probably do the drawing in May/June time frame. It will close earlier if we see a bunch of people donate.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Just joined. Live in Texas now, but Utah is home. Loves: Family, Utah, all things outdoors, combining all of the above. 

Hates: "Conservation Expo", "Conservation" tags, special interest groups and UDWR as BFF's, unhappy with direction of wildlife and big game management in the state of Utah. 

Thank you for your efforts. Pay-day is tomorrow, I'll throw down my 25 then, and see that I won't qualify for the bear as a non res, but I'm willing to pay even hoping this group can take hold and make a difference.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

SteepNDeep said:


> Just joined. Live in Texas now, but Utah is home. Loves: Family, Utah, all things outdoors, combining all of the above.
> 
> Hates: "Conservation Expo", "Conservation" tags, special interest groups and UDWR as BFF's, unhappy with direction of wildlife and big game management in the state of Utah.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts. Pay-day is tomorrow, I'll throw down my 25 then, and see that I won't qualify for the bear as a non res, but I'm willing to pay even hoping this group can take hold and make a difference.


Anybody is eligible for the bear hunt but the problem is we can only take donations from Utah residents. We haven't set up the legal entity outside of Utah yet so it's just a legal issue. Since the hunt is completely transferable I would suggest having a family member or friend in Utah donate for the hunt and then take you along or just give you the hunt.

The hunt is for two people anyway.

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just joined up! I look forward to seeing how this benefits our cause


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Can you see everyone that is a member and how many or is that info "sensitive"?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Just Joined.
Chuck J


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Dannyboy said:


> Can you see everyone that is a member and how many or is that info "sensitive"?


We will never sell or share our membership info with anyobdy. Sorry Danny. I can tell you though that we are very proud to see the names of those that have signed up so far. Very respectable crew! I've been humbled.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Chuck. We have been overwhelmed by the support. We are that much more inspired!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Dannyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you see everyone that is a member and how many or is that info "sensitive"?
> ...


I agree with not disclosing names or any other info but, Can you say how many members strong we are?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Dannyboy said:
> ...


Not yet MH, our web developer is a tad "slamed" trying to update things... :shock:


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I just joined.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Thanks Chuck. We have been overwhelmed by the support. We are that much more inspired!!


Thanks Bullsnot.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I joined but i am curious as to how strong this is becoming and i guess i will have to go to some meetings or service projects to see who else is a member.
On a side note is the UWC planing on doing any booths in expos or stuff like that to raise awareness of this organization?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Dannyboy said:


> I joined but i am curious as to how strong this is becoming and i guess i will have to go to some meetings or service projects to see who else is a member.
> On a side note is the UWC planing on doing any booths in expos or stuff like that to raise awareness of this organization?


Danny, we tried to get a booth at the expo but by the time we got the org up and running all booths were already sold out. We are discussing other ways to get the word out. Look for us to be on "Inside The Outdoors" with Tony Abbott on 1320 KFAN in the future and we've got other things in the works as well. We'll be announcing events as we finalize them.

Our best tool is still sportsmen. Tell your friends and family about UWC!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Are your service projects going to be Dedicated Hunter hours approved by DWR? I sent Brent @ UWC an e-mail with no response back.

Thanks


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

I have joined and will tell friends and family about the UWC


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Are your service projects going to be Dedicated Hunter hours approved by DWR? I sent Brent @ UWC an e-mail with no response back.
> 
> Thanks


Some will and some won't. The first project at Pelican Point is not a dedicated hunter approved project. We'll be sure to articulate which projects will be and which ones won't be dedicated hunter hours eligible.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Are your service projects going to be Dedicated Hunter hours approved by DWR? I sent Brent @ UWC an e-mail with no response back.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry he hasn't gotten back to you, but keep in mind, we are all average joes. We all have full time jobs, we will definitely try and get back to everyone as soon as possible. Also ditto to what Bullsnot said. Thanks for your interest and I know Brent has been in contact with all of the Dedicated Hunter coordinators.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I just threw my hat in with you fellers.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it an old Dino hat? :mrgreen: Thanks to all of those who have joined. Also I am loving all of the feedback, both positive and negative.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I appologize Ridgetop your e-mail went to the old account and I have been out of town for the past week and a half. You should have a reply in your in box. I will be working with the DWR reps to try and get the service projects DH approved, its still a work in progress. Hope to see you guys at the cleanup.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

NHS said:


> I just threw my hat in with you fellers.


I did as well. looks like a good cause.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for your support Alton, NHS and Mytoge Muley!


----------

